
The EU will treat Britain like Greece - heshamg
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2016/06/26/the-eu-will-treat-britain-like-greece/
======
dalke
The article mentions very little of Greece, and what little it does sounds
like the headline is wrong:

> Mr Juncker said; Greeks made plain [by the referendum on the third bailout]
> they wanted to remain Europeans.

> No such goodwill exists for Britain, now an ex-member.

That sounds like the EU will _not_ treat Britain like Greece.

